# Seeking Job on Visit Visa



## Aisham (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello All
I am from Pakistan a qualified Early Years Teacher with required skills,Experience and Education.
I was on a job hunt via internet from last one year but din't receive any response then I decide to go on visit visa along with my hubby.I shall be going in the 2nd week on this December.
There are so much on my head these days.obviously thinking on the success rate of getting a job there.
I am already in contact with one of my school teacher who would help me by introducing to some other professional teachers there.
One of the major thing which occupied my mind is after getting a job there when they will issue me a visa?
plus would I need to check out and then re enter at dubai?
How much time is required to process the work permit visa?
plus would I need to attest my documents from UAE embassy in Pakistan or should I leave it to be done in the UAE?
Kindly do reply to my querry's and help me to put my worries to bed.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

First thing is first.. get your documents attested asap from HEC, Minsty of foreign affairs, Dubai embassy in PK. 

As when you are offered a job they will ask you for attested docs... and you wouldnt have much time.


----------



## Aisham (Oct 9, 2014)

I have my educational documents attested my thier representative bodies and Ministry of affairs in Pakistan.
All I need to attest them from UAE Embassy here in Pakistan.
Should I attest each certificate or just a higest degree so far?
Another thing my baby and hubby would be travelling with me so Should I attest our Marriage Certificate and baby's birth certificate as a safe side?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

the highest degree is to be attested only.
Birth certificate and marriage should also be attested.

Very important that all these have to be attested by UAE embassy in PK, as without this, nobody will attest here in Dubai.

Do let me know if you need any further advise.


----------



## Aisham (Oct 9, 2014)

Thankyou so much.I will soon attest them.I have read on UAE Embassy website that experience certificates should also be attested from foreign office first then by the embassy.
But foreign office says that they do not attest experience letters etc.
Kindly do answer to this?should the attestation of experience letter is important to get job there?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

no attestation of experience letter is required - just the highest education certificate, and if applicable marriage and birth certificate. You may not be able to sponsor your husband - keep that in mind. There are rules regarding this, so you should google etc.
Attestation is premature without a job. You get the job, submit all documents to your employer, they process the entry permit, then you leave the country and re-enter on that entry permit (or sometimes there is a status change allowed), then you get the mdeical test done in UAE and then the visa gets stamped (pasted) on your passport.

and you should read the stickies at the top of the thread list http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## Aisham (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok Thankyou so much for this information.
So premature means that I do not need to attest my documents before getting a job?what does that premature means?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

I think what he refers to premature is - that you job/visa is not confirmed.

Dont worry its not that tough as far as you have the degrees attested.


----------



## Aisham (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok thanks.
What about the weather there?i have a 1 year old baby so what sort of clothes should I bring for her?
Plus as a teacher what sort of dressing shoukd I opt for? Indoors in schools and outdoors for outing etc?
Am sorry if am bothering....


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

The temperature is more than in PK. Around 20 degrees. nights are chiller. Dont get much warm clothes.

For schools - proper dressings are advsied. these should be formal.


----------



## Aisham (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks.
I have another question ob my mind.
After getting a job.they would ask me to checkout and come again as you told me.
Would I come back and send my passport to them and they would paste the visa on it and send that back to me? 
Or the company would directly ask for my passport while I shall be on a visit visa and paste the new visa(workpermit) on it.and then they would ask me to check out.
Please be patient and reply to my question.I shall be very thank ful.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Once you exit you will get a paper visa (on pink paper) to get into Dubai again. This will be stamped by the Dubai Immigration.

then you take this paper to your company who will get the visa pasted on your passport.

Try to take the pink paper with you when you are exiting rather than wait in your home country for it to come....


----------



## Aisham (Oct 9, 2014)

Would I get that paper visa before leaving?or they would srnd that to me?
How much time would be required to process the work permit?
Would I be able to go again to dubai after exiting with in a week?


----------

